
Hygiene Theater Is a Waste of Time - jelliclesfarm
http://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/07/scourge-hygiene-theater/614599/‬
======
DoingIsLearning
Great level-headed article.

What I still haven't seen any balanced writing on, is the difference between
airborne transmission and _aerosol_ transmission.

If we have aerosol transmission then flushing a toilet could create a plume of
GI corona virus for several minutes. If we have Aerosol transmission sneezing
in a closed space would create lingering aerosolized particles in the region
for several minutes long after that person leaves the room. Also with aerosol
particles normal non-filter face masks are pretty useless.

So far I've just read a lot of conflicting communication on how likely Aerosol
transmission is? I am not trying to create unnecessary fear, but I genuinely
would like to know my odds when I am circulating through public spaces?

~~~
rurban
Known values. The ratios aerosol, airborne, surface contact are estimated at
90% - 5% - 5% likelyhood, plus other minor transmissions.

Remember that normal face masks have an efficiency of about 5%, but still had
measurable impact in large numbers.

~~~
DoingIsLearning
I don't want to question the numbers, but for completeness sake could you link
to a source on the estimated transmission probabilities?

------
aliswe
I thought about that, never seen anything be disinfected in Sweden. Then I saw
images of these huge disinfecting trucks in Syria I was very perplexed, and
remember thinking "are we fighting the same disease?"... Just thinking aloud
here, not making a statement.

[http://sana.sy/en/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/q.jpg](http://sana.sy/en/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/q.jpg)

~~~
jelliclesfarm
It could be a temperature thing too. Sweden is for most time considered cold
vs Syria is a desert type clime, no?

Would that make a difference? I am wondering too.

------
vanusa
I wanted to take this article seriously, but had to stop right about here.

 _To some American companies and Florida men, COVID-19 is apparently a war
that will be won through antimicrobial blasting, to ensure that pathogens are
banished from every square inch of America’s surface area._

This is a straw man. No one is suggesting that cleaning surfaces (by itself)
will "win the war". Only that it is one avenue of defense among many
available.

------
aaron695
Michael Osterholm talks a bit on this in March and how hand washing is
somewhat pointless -

[https://youtu.be/E3URhJx0NSw?t=2634](https://youtu.be/E3URhJx0NSw?t=2634)

You can talk about hand washing stopping other diseases etc but by ignoring
how C19 is about breathing why would you expect people to suddenly believe
masks matter.

Even pushing outdoor dining and activities, if we are taught it's contact,
once again people won't respond.

~~~
rurban
Hand washing is not really pointless at all. It prevents the surface - eye
transmission, which has a likelyhood of about 5% of all such infections. Even
with only once confirmed case so far, the one in Singapore.

What is pointless is excessive surface cleaning, which could be prevented by
simply hand washing, or not touching your eyes.

